# DIY fluidized bed filter



## intotherain (May 27, 2006)

I have a nice plan for FBF, I will post it later tonight...
the main Q's is:
1.what powerhead to use(how much L\H)?
2.what sand to use? I heared the best is kvartz dust because it wont be admitting anything in to the water...
3.I will also build a DIY reactor like this one:









the way it works is: by disolving the CO2 using the outlet of the canister filter, but in the fluidized filter I will have the output flow will be very weak(well, not very weak but not very strong) and I think it wont disolve proparly... what do you think?


----------



## intotherain (May 27, 2006)

BTW:

kvartz=Quartz


----------

